
IPhone XR: The best iPhone Apple can't sell - systemBuilder
https://www.wsj.com/articles/iphone-xr-revisited-the-best-iphone-apple-cant-sell-11546886742
======
systemBuilder
Apple has been jacking up prices on ALL products for 3 solid years, and
stiffing suppliers like Qualcomm. If Steve Cook isn't careful he'll change
Apple's walled garden into a WALLED GRAVEYARD where customer pocketbooks go to
die!

------
Flintea
WSJ links should get the paywall warning, shouldn't they?

